# Tufts Lt./Grafton Campus



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Lieutenant- Station Commander - Grafton Campus Public Safety*
Tufts University 
in Medford, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/06/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Overview*

The Tufts University Department of Public Safety is comprised of fully sworn and certified police officers, campus security officers, dispatchers, emergency management and fire safety staff. Staff are assigned to one of four campus locations, one in Medford/Somerville, two Boston campuses (Health Sciences and School of the Museum of Fine Arts - SMFA) and The Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine in North Grafton, a 24/365 clinical and teaching campus in Grafton. Every sworn member of Public Safety may be redeployed to cover staffing shortages and additional needs throughout the Tufts community as needed.

The Department of Public Safety works to ensure that the physical, psychological, and emotional security and needs of all our community members are being met with particular emphasis on the wellbeing of Tufts students. Whereas safety and security are a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and expertise to proactive community partnerships designed to provide programs, resources and services to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems. The department is continually striving to ensure that campus safety and policing functions remain responsive to the needs of our community, are aligned with the university’s core values, and provide the accountability and transparency needed to maintain the trust and support of the Tufts community. Public Safety leadership regularly and proactively engage with the Tufts community to develop and maintain communication and education about DPS’ programs, services, and resources as well as to lend expertise around upcoming events, ongoing campus concerns and annual programs. Lieutenants are public-facing leaders who extrapolate from these engagements to provide essential summaries, feedback and recommendations to the senior DPS leadership in context of continuous improvement.

Department of Public Safety staff are expected to:

be forward-thinking about campus safety, understand the values and perspectives of the Tufts community in all its diversity and can tailor the way they deliver services to meet those varied needs;
be grounded in ensuring the dignity and respect of all community members, and the elimination of all forms of bias and discrimination;
fully embrace anti-racist practices, are trusted and valued by Tufts community members, and use restorative and transformative practices where harms are repaired, and future harms can be prevented;
proactively engage with Tufts community members, especially students, and the activities of the larger community in a manner that is welcomed and builds trust.
*What You'll Do*

The new Station Commander will be primarily assigned to the North Grafton campus which is home to the Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University. The Cummings School is the only veterinary school in New England. The school’s mission is “healing animals, helping humans, and transforming global health.” The students who attend the Cummings School come from across the United States and beyond, and from a variety of undergraduate schools, majors, and life experiences. Their diverse backgrounds create a dynamic and diverse learning and working environment. There is an emphasis on small group learning and collaborative study. The distinguished faculty and the relatively small student body provide a unique opportunity for the Station Commander to establish close professional relationships and networking opportunities with students, faculty, and staff.

The Grafton campus encompasses 594 acres of crop fields, pastures, and woods in North Grafton, MA. Facilities on the Grafton Campus include the Foster Hospital for Small Animals, Hospital for Large Animals, Wildlife Clinic, New England Regional Biosafety Lab, a working farm, anatomy lab and research spaces, as well as a Campus Center. The Cummings Veterinary Medical Center treats more than 80,000 patients a year including small companion animals, exotic pets, horses, farm animals, or sick and injured wildlife creatures. The clinic offers a wide array of veterinary specialty services and emergency services which are available 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. Tufts Police Officers who serve on the Grafton campus are often called to deal with clients who suddenly find themselves navigating difficult decisions regarding their pet’s health. Our officers are known as being particularly skilled in dealing with these distressing situations. They are friendly and well-known as proactive problem solvers. TUPD officers have established liaisons to different community and working groups on campus, and officers regularly meet with students and faculty to offer crime prevention tips and to raise awareness about TUPD's services, and to act as a resource when needed. The Station Commander is expected to support those efforts and lead by example.

The successful candidate must be able to create a strong team culture focused on building relationships, community engagement, and a community-centered approach to campus safety that is respectful of diversity, inclusion, and equity practices. The Grafton Station Commander will collaborate widely across the institution, working with various campus departments in promoting safety on campus and developing educational and informational outreach programs to maintain effective community relations and open communication. The Grafton Station Commander reports directly to the Tufts Police Operations Captain and Department of Public Safety Command Staff regarding all matters of public safety. The Station Commander’s shift is expected to follow an Administrative Schedule, M-F, but will incorporate regular patrol duties as needed. The new Commander is expected to establish a strong working partnership and regular communication with the senior leadership of the Cummings School. It is also anticipated that the new Station Commander will continue to build on the strong, collaborative relationships that have been previously established with local law enforcement officials by conducting joint training and the sharing of emergency preparedness plans.

Lieutenants provide leadership and direction for a defined portion of the Tufts University Police Department’s (TUPD) workforce, such as a shift, a special unit with members of varying ranks, or a specialized task, such as a task force assigned to a particular mission. As a member of the leadership team, the Lieutenant actively contributes to the implementation of the department’s strategic plan, providing direction and leadership to the mission and various initiatives and objectives designed to support the vision and goals within the plan. The Lieutenant also provides leadership and direction for important projects, initiatives and tasks of the department, such as special projects; pre-planning for special events; field operations; training; and administrative functions, and leads and administers field operations for a shift or shifts; guides, mentors, assesses and evaluates the performance of assigned personnel; ensures that personnel under their supervision are in compliance with department and regulatory policies and procedures.

When assigned to a campus, the Lieutenant provides leadership for the patrol function and supervises Patrol Sergeants, Police Officers, and Campus Security Officers (CSO). The Lieutenant responds to emergency and non- emergency incidents as needed, assuming command when needed, providing leadership, guidance and direction and coordinating resources in compliance with university and TUPD policies and procedures. In the absence of an officer of higher rank, the Lieutenant assumes command of the department, keeping the Command Staff and others informed of any significant incidents or emergencies. The Lieutenant assumes the role of the shift supervisor in the absence of a Sergeant.

The Lieutenant develops collaborative partnerships with the campus and local community in order to engage in effective problem-solving strategies and tactics designed to instill trust while creating thoughtful delivery of services, programs and education to prevent crime and disorder. The Lieutenant at times creates - and at other times - guides initiatives that embody the department’s commitment to the community policing philosophy, facilitating the development of long term partnerships with the community in order to engage in effective problem solving strategies and tactics designed to prevent crime and disorder; facilitates meetings with community stakeholders and assigned community policing officers; assists community policing officers and community members in defining problems and implementing viable problem solving strategies; coordinates activities and develops action plans; in partnership with the community, assists in assessing the effectiveness of strategies, adjusting those strategies when assessment indicates; leads and administers field operations for a shift or shifts; guides, mentors, assesses and evaluates the performance of assigned personnel; ensures that personnel under their command are in compliance with policies and procedures; serves as a TUPD leadership liaison with other university schools or departments; provides leadership for staff assigned to other campuses in the absence of an assigned leader; oversees patrol response and on scene activities of officers; facilitates and assists in initial and follow-up investigations; initiates coaching sessions and/or disciplinary action when necessary; assists with internal investigations; other duties as assigned.

*What We're Looking For

Basic Requirements:*

Five years of law enforcement experience, with at least three additional years of law enforcement supervisory experience
Active motor vehicle operator’s license in good standing; current and valid MA Class A LTC; certified Mass State Police SSPO; and the ability to obtain and maintain Middlesex, Suffolk and Worcester County Deputy Sheriff powers; and applicable city or town special police authority as deemed necessary by the department
Ability to obtain MA POST Commission Certification and SSPO Warrant of Appointment, and pass a state and national background check pursuant to M.G.L. c. 6E, § 4 as a condition of employment. This background check includes a check of Criminal Offender Record Information on all prospective employees as a condition of their employment.
Candidates with advanced degrees and professional licenses may have these credentials verified. Individuals other than those references provided by a candidate may be contacted while a full background and qualification check is completed.
Excellent communication skills, including in public forums, Tufts’ community meetings, emergency/urgent situations and in directing the work of others.
Thorough knowledge of law enforcement and investigative principles, practices, response procedures, methods and systems;
Ability to interpret and enforce laws and regulations firmly, tactfully and impartially and apply strategic thinking to individual situations.
Thorough knowledge and understanding of police authority and jurisdiction, constitutional law, and criminal law
Attention to detail. The ability to carefully review written reports and CAD entries for accuracy and completeness.
Knowledge and understanding of the principles of ICS and NIMS
Strong Knowledge of DPS written directives including but not limited to: _Use of Force, Incident Management, Command Staff Responsibilities, Internal Affairs, Non Discrimination, Code of Conduct, Domestic Violence, Sexual Assault Response Protocols, Stop and Frisk Threshold Inquiries, Handling the Mentally Ill, and Jurisdiction_.
Demonstrated experience and proficiency with de-escalation techniques, investigative databases, technologies, resources and networks.
Strong organization and documentation skills. Ability to multi-task in a busy, complex environment.
Knowledge and understanding of the basic concepts of community-oriented policing, crime prevention, and problem Experience and ability to perform effectively in diverse client communities; ability to articulate and commit to diversity, equity and inclusion principles
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Earned Bachelor’s degree in criminal justice or comparable
10 or more years of police experience
Certified EMT
Specialized training and experience in Sexual Assault investigations, Crime Scene investigations, Field Training Officer (FTO), CPTED, Background
Certified and active instructor in RAD, Defensive Tactics, Firearms, CPR and First
Knowledge and understanding of the Clery Act, Title IX, and Police
Strong ability to communicate and listen to various constituencies including university officials, staff, students and the general public in both oral and written
Ability to work collaboratively with state and federal officials, community groups and the public to solve
Strong expertise in working at the intersection of public safety and mental health
_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

Equal Opportunity Employer – minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


----------

